# Should I stick with IT job or freelance IT Tech??



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

So I've been working for xyz company for 4 years and lets just say I don't agree with a lot that they do as I learn more about PC repair. I would like to work as a freelance, but I fear it may not work out. I don't have much debt and I would like to move on to something else to where I can make more money. Currently I am making about $13/hr, which is decent in this area, but I would like to make more. I have been looking for a replacement job for months now, but I keep getting shutdown because I don't live in the areas that I want to work in. I'm just needing some input on what you guys think or people that already do freelance work.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What type of freelance work are you talking about? Just starting a repair business? What type of education and experience do you have and what do you eventually want to do?


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just a basic freelance hardware repair/troubleshooting/Remote Support. I have a college degree plus 4 years related experience. I am just looking for a better wage basically. I eventually want to work as a network admin, but that would require moving, starting out waiting tables till I can find a company that will hire me and then move up from there. Unless freelance works out then I could just do that for awhile.


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been in your shoes and have tried my hand at freelancing. You are basically trading the security of a constant paycheck for the potential to make more money. It's do-able, but it takes a lot of work. Keep in mind that while you'll be keeping a larger amount of the fees charged to the customer (don't forget that you have to pay taxes as a freelancer), you'll likely have much less billable hours until you build up a client base.

You basically have to sell yourself to each potential customer. Simply undercutting the competition is sometimes (often) not enough; you have to convince your customers that you're reliable, you can be there when they need you, and you can fix the problem the first time.

You'll want to have as many clients lined us as possible before leaving your own job. You also want to make sure that you are not sniping your previous employer's clients, as it may open you up to legal action. Expect half of the customers you've lined up to disappear. It's a pessimistic view, but it does happen. I'd recommend having enough savings to live for at least 6 months with next to no money coming in.

Now it may seem like I'm really negative about the idea, but if you can pull it off it can be incredibly rewarding. Not just financially, either. If you enjoy working with clients and can develop a good rapport with them, you can do quite well. It's just not for everyone.

My only other suggestion is to get a business license. Don't just be a freelancer, be an entrepreneur. Document everything and save everything.

Hope this helps.

-SW


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

Kaneto said:


> I have been in your shoes and have tried my hand at freelancing. You are basically trading the security of a constant paycheck for the potential to make more money. It's do-able, but it takes a lot of work. Keep in mind that while you'll be keeping a larger amount of the fees charged to the customer (don't forget that you have to pay taxes as a freelancer), you'll likely have much less billable hours until you build up a client base.
> 
> You basically have to sell yourself to each potential customer. Simply undercutting the competition is sometimes (often) not enough; you have to convince your customers that you're reliable, you can be there when they need you, and you can fix the problem the first time.
> 
> ...


Thanks that helps out a lot. I wouldn't be taking any customer's with me, but if I start a business I cannot start out small and work on my own hours?? example I work 9-6 and from 7-10 just do minor jobs so I can build up? I know I did not sign a no compete, but if my boss catches wind that I'm working on the weekends or after hours I could get fired. Also I know that a no compete agreement exists, but it is just ridiculous terms such as I cannot start up a business within 300miles for 4 or 5 years. I am not sure how much legally binding those non compete forms are that are hastily written in MS word. Again I am sure I did not sign this. Also there isn't an employee handbook. I was told if a no compete exists and if I didn't sign one then I could still be bonded to it?? (This part was iffy to me) I am still seeking legal advice. Lets just say I cannot stand my job, but I save face for a good reference. This job is so shady in some areas that if I were to leave my future former boss would just mud-sling me and do other shady things to run me out of business. Example an ex-coworker started a business and the boss instructed us to click on his Google ad so he would be charged more. Also told us to do this frequently and tell others to as well to run up his bill. :upset::upset::upset:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If there's nothing keeping you where you are I would definitely look to move to an area where you can make more money. 13/hr is not very much for someone with a degree and 4 years of work experience. I would suggest finding another job and starting your business on the side.


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

JMPC said:


> If there's nothing keeping you where you are I would definitely look to move to an area where you can make more money. 13/hr is not very much for someone with a degree and 4 years of work experience. I would suggest finding another job and starting your business on the side.


Catch 22. Can't move without a job cannot get a job without moving. I had a few bites, but people like to hire local. Even though I am willing to travel for a interview and can move at anytime. Pizza delivery with working on a side business is looking really good at this point.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first you will need to consider everything you need to purchase if you go freelance. You really need to be as legal as possible because a rep is easy to gain and even easier to lose. Look at the areas you want to work in and see what they already have available in terms of the field you want to go in. Then you will need to be patient since you WILL be working for less than 13 dollars an hour when you start.


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

Well at this point I checked to see if I signed that no complete and I did so I'm out of luck it seems. 4 years and within 200 miles :S


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have the means, I would pass the no-compete agreement by an attorney. A lot of no-compete agreements have been thrown out by the courts because they're simply too restrictive and they bar a person from being able to make a reasonable living in his or her industry. Just because you signed it doesn't necessarily make it legally binding, particularly if it was just written by the owner and not properly drafted by an attorney.


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll have to look into that. Thanks you guys have been a great help. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Link,

I'm kind of in a similar situation. Though I enjoy my job and it pays well, it will be up for renegotiation next May. All is swell and good except that currently my position is funded by the government and come May it won't be. Which means pay cut and probably loss of benefits.

So, I'm starting to build my own business in preperation. If you end up being able to get around the no-compete or are able to move and start your own business, I recommend getting an LLC. If you do it yourself, it is fairly cheap ($77 in Louisiana).

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

At best as a freelance IT Tech you will be working VERY VERY part time in a declining field -- like VCR repair.


----------

